# Questions about living temporarily in Spain and working (self employed)



## glenbelt (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi there,

I've got a few questions hopefully someone can help.
I'm currently self employed and working in the UK, I work from home using the Intenet so all I need is wifi. I can work from pubs/cafes etc.

I was hoping to move to Spain for a few months at least. I'm wondering if I need to pay tax there or anything like that, anything I should be aware of because I don't know anything currently!

I wasn't sure if I'd have to pay the fee that self employed people pay to work in Spain, the work I'll be doing will be solely over the Internet and I won't need an office or be dealing with Spanish clients or anything like this.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

glenbelt said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I've got a few questions hopefully someone can help.
> I'm currently self employed and working in the UK, I work from home using the Intenet so all I need is wifi. I can work from pubs/cafes etc.
> ...


:welcome:
it depends really how long you are here...

if you're here less than 90 days you are 'on holiday', so can continue as you are

at 90 days you need to register as resident so would then have to show an income into a Spanish bank account - & if you're working should register as self-employed with all that entails 

however - if you're working for a UK company (as opposed to self-employed) you can continue to do that (for 2 years I think)

but if you're here 183+ days in a calendar year you have to submit a tax return regardless

so in the long run, if you're self-employed & living in Spain it's probably simpler to register as such


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Legally , yes. 

Registration as a 'resident 'after 90 consecutive days.

Registration as 'fiscally resident' after 183 cumulative days BUT can be from the word go if 
your 'centre of economic interests' is based in Spain.

Then there is the new 'Asset reporting law ' ; where they want you to list everything that you own in the world , over 50k at the moment, so that they can formulate plans to steal much of it from you .

Then there's all the self-employed registration, tax , vat, etc; It isn't worth it for a short while. 

Keep head down & don't even think about it. No one with even half an ounce of common sense would even contemplate iy.
Good luck & enjoy yourself.


----------



## glenbelt (Apr 3, 2013)

Okay thanks for the help, looks like I'll be staying for 89 days then!


----------

